# My first fatty



## short smoke (Jan 6, 2019)

I made a monster fatty using 3 pounds ground beef and a pound of cheese mixture or Colby jack and cheddar. Wrapped it up in a bacon weave(my wife did the weave, I'm not too artistic) seasoned it up with rub some burger seasoning inside and out. Love that seasoning on my burgers on the grill. And smoked with hickory for about 2.5 hours at 255 until 165. What ya all think?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 6, 2019)

Slap a thick slice on a pretzel bun and pass it to me.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2019)

SS, looks like some gooey goodness right there !


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2019)

Have you heard the expression: Go Big or Go Home. You took that literally. Nice looking monster fatty. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks good to me. Here is a nice step by step for the weave
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-part-two-the-bacon-weave.275824/
Richie


----------



## shoebe (Jan 6, 2019)

looks great, nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2019)

That is a monster for sure!
Al


----------



## Fgignac (Jan 6, 2019)

The rule at my house is "It doesn't need to be pretty if it tastes good"

That looks plenty tasty to me. Good job!


----------



## meatallica (Jan 6, 2019)

I like the cheese is busting out over the bacon!


----------



## short smoke (Jan 6, 2019)

It was so delicious. I cut into it right away and realized that I should have contained myself a bit more and waited about 10 minutes so the cheese could congeal a bit and not run out.


----------



## Alpha Suerte (Jan 22, 2019)

Hot Damn!!! I've been meaning to try smoking a 'cheese-burger' fatty, but this is going to make me get off my ass and actually do it! That looks amazing; nicely done! You take that to a Superbowl party, and you're going to be a legend.


----------



## short smoke (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks, super easy and was so so good. Just make sure you seal it up good so no cheese escapes. Some of mine  blew out


----------

